# Hull Trinity House Navigation School



## seaman38

Surprised to note in the list of Navigation Schools, Hull trinity House is not listed. When formed in 1369 it was known as the 'Guild of the Holy Trinity' by 1457 all its members were all Master mariners and Pilots. In 1541 Henry VIII granted the House a Royal Charter although modern usage is based on a Charter granted by Queen Elizabeth I in 1581. It became a fully fledged Navigation School in 1786 with the object of clothing and educating boys for sea service and each boy must be between 10 and 11 years old and be able to read.

I attended the school 1951 to 1954 when you had to be at least 12 years old before being accepted, (luckily I could read!) at 13 during a school down period I managed to get myself a job on a distant water trawler ('Swanland' built 1914) out to Iceland and Bear Island which only furthered my desire to go to sea. I did further trips on trawlers in following years before leaving the school in 1954 to join PSNC at 16 to start my MN career.

It was a strict school (at that time) but unfortunately we, on reflection, seemed to have spent more time on uniform presentation and marching than we did on education, however the up side of our peculiar Nelson type uniform was that it was a girl magnet, but I have never regretted my time at the school because the strict discipline stood me in good stead for the rest of my life. My marine related working life, both at sea and on shore spanned 60 years having finally retired aged 73, quite a few years ago now, and I cannot think of another 'calling' that would have given me more experience and pleasure of life


----------



## cueball44

It's known as 'Zebedee's Yard' now.


----------



## Wismajorvik

1957-1960.
Cannot disagree with the experience and discipline which set me up for life.


----------



## howardang

The School still exists but is now known as Trinity House Academy. It moved location a few years ago and the old parade ground is now know as Zebedees Yard and is the venue for a variety of functions.

http://www.hthacademy.org.uk/

Here is a link to the Academy web site.

Regards

Howard


----------



## seaman38

*Trinity House Hull*

Thank you for your replies, doubt they do the Sunday Parades now marching through the town in our white trousered Nelson outfits come rain, snow or shine ending up at Holy Trinity Church, which I believe has had a change of name. More girls went to that church than any other in Yorkshire, as it was still in Yorkshire in my day, Humberside hadn't been invented...………..memories


----------



## howardang

seaman38 said:


> Thank you for your replies, doubt they do the Sunday Parades now marching through the town in our white trousered Nelson outfits come rain, snow or shine ending up at Holy Trinity Church, which I believe has had a change of name. More girls went to that church than any other in Yorkshire, as it was still in Yorkshire in my day, Humberside hadn't been invented...………..memories


Humberside has been done away with some time ago and the official address is The East Riding of Yorkshire, much to Most people's relief. Holy Trinity Church was "promoted" during the City of Culture" festivities last year and is now called "Hull Minster"

Cheers,

Howard


----------



## saudisid

cueball44 said:


> It's known as 'Zebedee's Yard' now.


It is after Zebedee Scaping Head Master from 1st November 1854 to early1900's. Head Master for over 50 years. he died in1909.

Alan


----------



## Farmer John

I think a problem with sorting out Nautical Colleges in Hull is at least partly due to there being an embarrassment of riches. Trinity House, Boulevard College, the Trawler School and all the arrangements for getting your tickets, and the same staff working at more than one leave a confused picture.


----------



## howardang

Farmer John said:


> I think a problem with sorting out Nautical Colleges in Hull is at least partly due to there being an embarrassment of riches. Trinity House, Boulevard College, the Trawler School and all the arrangements for getting your tickets, and the same staff working at more than one leave a confused picture.


I did all my certificates at Hull Boulevard, (after pre-sea at Warsash). Second Mates in 1964, Mates in 1966 and Masters in 1970. The only sharing of staff I can remember is having Nobby Clarke for signals who occasionally did joint sessions at Trinity House. Otherwise I was not really aware that other lecturers worked at both colleges, and by the time of Masters they were very close to shutting Boulevard and merging with Trinity House in George Street.

Howard


----------



## saudisid

howardang said:


> I did all my certificates at Hull Boulevard, (after pre-sea at Warsash). Second Mates in 1964, Mates in 1966 and Masters in 1970. The only sharing of staff I can remember is having Nobby Clarke for signals who occasionally did joint sessions at Trinity House. Otherwise I was not really aware that other lecturers worked at both colleges, and by the time of Masters they were very close to shutting Boulevard and merging with Trinity House in George Street.
> 
> Howard



From what I can remember of the 60's at Trinity House about 64 George West Martin Dickinson and Geoff Hunter transfered to Trinity House from Boulevard. I did Second Mates and Mates at Trinity House between 68 and 71. When I came back for Masters in 74 the " Breeze Block " had been opened on George Street to cover the Adult section and the pre sea was all at Trinity House. I can not remember if Alan Hodgson came from Boulevard.

Alan


----------



## seaman38

saudisid said:


> From what I can remember of the 60's at Trinity House about 64 George West Martin Dickinson and Geoff Hunter transfered to Trinity House from Boulevard. I did Second Mates and Mates at Trinity House between 68 and 71. When I came back for Masters in 74 the " Breeze Block " had been opened on George Street to cover the Adult section and the pre sea was all at Trinity House. I can not remember if Alan Hodgson came from Boulevard.
> 
> Alan


Alan Hodgson was at Trinity House the same time as myself 51/54, we both left in '54, the next time we met was January 1956 when walking towards each other in a street in Wellington NZ, if I remember rightly he was on the 'Port Victor' and I was on 'Salinas' haven't seen him since, but we did exchange a phone call a couple of years ago. Time flies!

We actually share the same birthday and year of birth, but he was, and still is brighter than me and a nice guy


----------



## Geoff of Hull

*Trinity House Navigation School*

Alan Hodgson has unfortunately crossed the bar..If any Bulldogs around want any info on the House or interesting in joining the Old Boys association they can contact me,as I am the Chairman and it is always nice to swing the lamp. Geoff Johnson ,We are on Facebook under the Trinity House Old Boys Association


----------



## Geoff of Hull

The Trinity House Old Boys association has a website on FB and is ideal to meet up with old scholars and shipmates..The Association has merchandise for sale including Wall plaques,Christmas Cards,Pens,Note Books,Torch keyrings,Pen and torch sets,Car Stickers,School Ties,Lapel Badges,and Polo and Rugby Shirts to order..Anyone can order from me as I am Chairman of the Association.


----------



## Alaska19

I have just found this website and good to catch up on the history of Trinity House. I attended the school from 1962 to 1966 and was school captain my last year . I enjoyed my time and went to sea with Bobby Line then Esso.
i would love to hear from anyone that was at school at the same time. 
email: [email protected]
Paul Kellett


----------



## Geoff of Hull

Alaska19 said:


> I have just found this website and good to catch up on the history of Trinity House. I attended the school from 1962 to 1966 and was school captain my last year . I enjoyed my time and went to sea with Bobby Line then Esso.
> i would love to hear from anyone that was at school at the same time.
> email: [email protected]
> Paul Kellett


I will put your email address on our FB website Paul if you like, we have over 600 fb members and about 180 members who belong the official Old Boys Association world wide .You must have been in your first year when I left in Christmas 1963,But lots of my class stayed on to late 64.Mr Spinks is still around ...Geoff Johnson Chairman HTHOBA.


----------



## captainconfusion

seaman38 said:


> Surprised to note in the list of Navigation Schools, Hull trinity House is not listed. When formed in 1369 it was known as the 'Guild of the Holy Trinity' by 1457 all its members were all Master mariners and Pilots. In 1541 Henry VIII granted the House a Royal Charter although modern usage is based on a Charter granted by Queen Elizabeth I in 1581. It became a fully fledged Navigation School in 1786 with the object of clothing and educating boys for sea service and each boy must be between 10 and 11 years old and be able to read.
> 
> I attended the school 1951 to 1954 when you had to be at least 12 years old before being accepted, (luckily I could read!) at 13 during a school down period I managed to get myself a job on a distant water trawler ('Swanland' built 1914) out to Iceland and Bear Island which only furthered my desire to go to sea. I did further trips on trawlers in following years before leaving the school in 1954 to join PSNC at 16 to start my MN career.
> 
> It was a strict school (at that time) but unfortunately we, on reflection, seemed to have spent more time on uniform presentation and marching than we did on education, however the up side of our peculiar Nelson type uniform was that it was a girl magnet, but I have never regretted my time at the school because the strict discipline stood me in good stead for the rest of my life. My marine related working life, both at sea and on shore spanned 60 years having finally retired aged 73, quite a few years ago now, and I cannot think of another 'calling' that would have given me more experience and pleasure of life


I went to primary and secondary school, until 13+ in Rawdon, a school friend Roger Barret went at 13+ to Hull Trinity school in 1955, stayed the journey then went to sea under the Red Duster. His grannie lived opposite my parents house, and Rger I played with in the Cragg Wood Rawdon, with John Telford, and again on HUlers farm in Well Lane, where in the winter JOHN, RODGER Francis and I went sledging. Is He still around, I have no idea, what has happened to Rodger or Jon. I am still in touch with Francis. Our original school was the ragged lads-Rawdon Littlemoor LS19 now., and the original school is flats, but the actual school name still exists teaching primary children.


----------



## Declan Booth

Much has been heard about this school. Discipline, order and quality of education were the key positions in the formation of the student's personality. Now education has fallen into decline and many schools do not give priority to obtaining knowledge by a student. Students use the website Buy College Papers from Expert Writers , which helps get rid of unnecessary problems when doing their homework. It is interesting to know that now the school management does not adhere to the methods of teaching as it was in the Hull Trinity House school!


----------



## Geoff of Hull

Geoff of Hull said:


> I will put your email address on our FB website Paul if you like, we have over 600 fb members and about 180 members who belong the official Old Boys Association world wide .You must have been in your first year when I left in Christmas 1963,But lots of my class stayed on to late 64.Mr Spinks is still around ...Geoff Johnson Chairman HTHOBA.


Hi Paul,we have had some movement on my blog on THOBA site, My old friend Mike Hardmeat,Peter Stacey,Mike Bostock,Peter Smith,Eric Scott,Dennis Rouse, in fact Peter Stacey has put a picture of you getting a school reward on our site.Most of these are official members of the Old Boys association.


----------



## Peter Hewson

I had 2 School Friends in the 40`s/50`s who went to Trinity House. One lasted 2? terms and reappeared with us, @ Francis Askew, having decided it was not for him, He`s now a Hull based Architect!, and did the Plans for my Self Build house!. The other, David Crabb, stayed the course, and I think ended up as Dock Master @ Goole after some years with Esso. What I remember most was the "Bum Freezer" jackets and White Trousers!. I went the other way, via Apprenticeship in heavy Engineering, and Left the M-N in 1980 to go Engineer Surveyor.


----------



## nickbor34

I am glad that I met unique people and unique books.


----------



## dawnbailey1974

Declan Booth said:


> Much has been heard about this school. Discipline, order and quality of education were the key positions in the formation of the student's personality. Now education has fallen into decline and many schools do not give priority to obtaining knowledge by a student. Students use the website, which helps get rid of unnecessary problems when doing their homework. It is interesting to know that now the school management does not adhere to the methods of teaching as it was in the Hull Trinity House school!


I absolutely agree with you


----------

